# Lost All Auto-Mount Functions

## baigsabeeh

I did a recent update, and now I've lost all auto-mount functions.  I used to be able to insert a CD, and thunar would mount it automatically.  The same goes for any USB device.  I can't do that anymore.  I don't know where to start.  I've looked into checked my fstab and re-emerged volman (xfce plugin) and thunar, for starters.  Could anyone please help?

----------

## MrCanis

Hello baigsabeeh,

I'm not sure but have you tried 

```
etc-update
```

? What was the result? If no result I could imagine that the CONFIG_PROTECT and CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK variable isn't correct set. Regarding to re-emerge: I don't think that that helps because you have a configuration problem and that can happen if you run an emerge command and the above mentioned variables are not correct set. Emerge overwrites configurations which not in CONFIG_PROTECT or in CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK.

That's how I that understand. 

```
man make.conf
```

Hope I could point you in the right direction.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## baigsabeeh

I ran etc-update.  It didn't pick up anything.  What else can I try?  I didn't know about those variables, though.  I'll set them accordingly.

----------

## MrCanis

Hello,

have you checked the directories and files under /etc/dbus-1. For devices is the system wide message bus responsible (system.conf and the directory system.d). Perhaps the update had changed this files or overwrote them.   :Rolling Eyes: 

In my opinion the error comes from a misconfiguration.

----------

## baigsabeeh

http://rafb.net/p/8dtNfX70.html

I'm going to assume it has something to do with my hal.conf.  Do you see anything wrong with it?

----------

## MrCanis

I can't see anything wrong. When was the latest change to that file?

Was any change at all in that directory since you did the last change?

Which packages were updated?

----------

## baigsabeeh

Literally no changes.

```
root|brisbane /etc/dbus-1 [708] ls -alR                                   15:34

.:

total 20

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2007-10-08 17:43 .

drwxr-xr-x 63 root root 4096 2007-12-06 14:47 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1016 2007-10-26 02:25 session.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2280 2007-10-26 02:25 system.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2007-10-25 17:35 system.d

./system.d:

total 24

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-10-25 17:35 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-10-08 17:43 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1632 2007-10-26 10:17 ConsoleKit.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  460 2007-11-19 00:57 cups.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3963 2007-11-10 11:57 hal.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 2007-10-26 02:25 .keep_sys-apps_dbus-0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  492 2007-12-01 02:43 xorg-server.conf
```

Emerge history from 11/23 to 12/05.

```
Fri Nov 23 01:24:10 2007 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1

     Fri Nov 23 01:24:35 2007 >>> app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.3

     Fri Nov 23 01:25:46 2007 >>> media-libs/faad2-2.6.1

     Fri Nov 23 01:27:28 2007 >>> net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r3

     Fri Nov 23 01:37:08 2007 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2

     Fri Nov 23 01:38:12 2007 >>> net-p2p/azureus-3.0.3.4

     Fri Nov 23 01:38:49 2007 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph-0.4.0

     Fri Nov 23 01:39:55 2007 >>> net-irc/xchat-2.8.4-r3

     Fri Nov 23 01:40:10 2007 >>> xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers-0.3.0

     Fri Nov 23 18:22:22 2007 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc2

     Fri Nov 23 18:30:08 2007 >>> media-sound/mpd-0.13.0

     Fri Nov 23 18:30:43 2007 >>> dev-java/swt-3.3

     Fri Nov 23 19:50:43 2007 >>> media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2

     Fri Nov 23 19:57:15 2007 >>> media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer-1.1.2

     Fri Nov 23 19:57:53 2007 >>> dev-java/swt-3.3

     Sat Nov 24 12:23:51 2007 >>> app-text/texi2html-1.78

     Sat Nov 24 15:38:46 2007 >>> sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2

     Sat Nov 24 15:42:29 2007 >>> app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0-r1

     Sat Nov 24 15:43:48 2007 >>> app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0

     Sat Nov 24 15:43:49 2007 >>> app-emulation/qemu-0.9.0

     Sat Nov 24 15:44:45 2007 >>> app-emulation/kvm-53

     Sat Nov 24 16:07:51 2007 >>> media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3

     Sat Nov 24 16:08:52 2007 >>> media-libs/libsdl-1.2.12

     Sat Nov 24 16:10:50 2007 >>> app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0-r1

     Sat Nov 24 16:10:53 2007 >>> app-emulation/qemu-0.9.0

     Sat Nov 24 16:11:38 2007 >>> app-emulation/kvm-53

     Sat Dec  1 01:09:35 2007 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc4

     Sat Dec  1 01:09:46 2007 >>> net-misc/dhcpcd-3.1.8

     Sat Dec  1 01:09:50 2007 >>> dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15

     Sat Dec  1 01:10:29 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071130

     Sat Dec  1 01:10:52 2007 >>> sys-apps/less-416

     Sat Dec  1 01:11:13 2007 >>> sys-process/htop-0.7

     Sat Dec  1 01:14:20 2007 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.14.4

     Sat Dec  1 01:14:30 2007 >>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.9_pre10

     Sat Dec  1 01:14:55 2007 >>> app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.6

     Sat Dec  1 01:15:18 2007 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-2.68

     Sat Dec  1 01:15:53 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20071128-r2

     Sat Dec  1 01:16:06 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20071121

     Sat Dec  1 01:17:20 2007 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3

     Sat Dec  1 01:18:48 2007 >>> www-client/links-2.1_pre28-r1

     Sat Dec  1 01:19:55 2007 >>> media-libs/faad2-2.6.1

     Sat Dec  1 01:20:55 2007 >>> media-libs/libtheora-1.0_beta2

     Sat Dec  1 01:24:08 2007 >>> net-libs/gnutls-2.0.4

     Sat Dec  1 01:28:23 2007 >>> media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2

     Sat Dec  1 01:29:14 2007 >>> app-editors/vim-core-7.1.164

     Sat Dec  1 01:36:49 2007 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929

     Sat Dec  1 01:36:59 2007 >>> dev-java/java-config-2.1.3

     Sat Dec  1 01:39:20 2007 >>> app-editors/vim-7.1.164

     Sat Dec  1 01:42:11 2007 >>> app-editors/gvim-7.1.164

     Sat Dec  1 01:43:18 2007 >>> dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0-r1

     Sat Dec  1 01:45:16 2007 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.4.12

     Sat Dec  1 01:45:42 2007 >>> dev-java/log4j-1.2.14-r2

     Sat Dec  1 01:46:16 2007 >>> dev-java/bcprov-1.38

     Sat Dec  1 02:14:05 2007 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.10

     Sat Dec  1 02:19:06 2007 >>> net-im/pidgin-2.3.0

     Sat Dec  1 02:25:52 2007 >>> app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61

     Sat Dec  1 02:34:47 2007 >>> media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2

     Sat Dec  1 02:35:03 2007 >>> xfce-extra/ristretto-0.0.13

     Sat Dec  1 02:44:36 2007 >>> x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r3

     Sat Dec  1 02:45:46 2007 >>> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.433

     Sat Dec  1 02:46:01 2007 >>> net-print/foo2zjs-20071103

     Sat Dec  1 02:46:11 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125

     Sat Dec  1 02:46:16 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20071121

     Sat Dec  1 02:46:23 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20071114

     Sun Dec  2 13:17:55 2007 >>> app-admin/eselect-1.0.11

     Sun Dec  2 13:20:10 2007 >>> app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0-r3

     Sun Dec  2 13:21:13 2007 >>> app-emulation/kvm-54-r2

     Sun Dec  2 13:21:50 2007 >>> net-misc/rsync-3.0.0_pre6

     Sun Dec  2 13:23:47 2007 >>> xfce-base/thunar-0.8.0-r3

     Sun Dec  2 13:24:23 2007 >>> xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0

     Sun Dec  2 13:24:41 2007 >>> xfce-extra/ristretto-0.0.14

     Tue Dec  4 23:31:24 2007 >>> xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2

     Tue Dec  4 23:32:11 2007 >>> xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.4.2

     Tue Dec  4 23:32:31 2007 >>> xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.4.2

     Tue Dec  4 23:32:56 2007 >>> xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.2

     Tue Dec  4 23:33:36 2007 >>> xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.2

     Tue Dec  4 23:34:39 2007 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.2

     Tue Dec  4 23:35:56 2007 >>> xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4

     Tue Dec  4 23:37:39 2007 >>> xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r1

     Tue Dec  4 23:46:45 2007 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc7

     Tue Dec  4 23:46:53 2007 >>> app-arch/zip-2.32-r1

     Tue Dec  4 23:47:01 2007 >>> sys-libs/timezone-data-2007j

     Tue Dec  4 23:47:06 2007 >>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.9_pre11

     Tue Dec  4 23:47:21 2007 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-2.69

     Tue Dec  4 23:48:35 2007 >>> net-misc/curl-7.17.1

     Tue Dec  4 23:49:31 2007 >>> sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2

     Tue Dec  4 23:51:31 2007 >>> app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0-r4

     Tue Dec  4 23:52:18 2007 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.2

     Tue Dec  4 23:53:11 2007 >>> app-emulation/kvm-55-r1

     Tue Dec  4 23:53:34 2007 >>> media-libs/xvid-1.1.3-r1

     Tue Dec  4 23:55:06 2007 >>> app-shells/zsh-4.3.4-r1

     Wed Dec  5 00:01:36 2007 >>> app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r1

     Wed Dec  5 00:21:37 2007 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11

     Wed Dec  5 00:22:02 2007 >>> x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.4.2

     Wed Dec  5 00:22:24 2007 >>> xfce-extra/mousepad-0.2.13

     Wed Dec  5 00:22:43 2007 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.2

     Wed Dec  5 00:23:40 2007 >>> xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.2

     Wed Dec  5 00:24:05 2007 >>> xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.2-r1

     Wed Dec  5 00:24:52 2007 >>> xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.4.2

     Wed Dec  5 00:25:39 2007 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.2

     Wed Dec  5 00:26:26 2007 >>> xfce-base/xfprint-4.4.2

     Wed Dec  5 00:27:16 2007 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.2

     Wed Dec  5 00:27:52 2007 >>> xfce-extra/terminal-0.2.8

     Wed Dec  5 00:28:52 2007 >>> xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.2

     Wed Dec  5 00:28:57 2007 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2

     Wed Dec  5 03:37:21 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.3.1

     Wed Dec  5 03:37:27 2007 >>> net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.115.0

root|brisbane /etc/dbus-1 [711] \                                         15:35
```

----------

## MrCanis

Hello,

I'm not very familiar with Xfce but I think the middle ware between Xfce and Dbus is broken. If you know or can figure out which package contains such a middle ware, then I would suggest to recompile this package. In Gnome this middle ware is the Gnome-Volume-Manager and something like that you should have in Xfce. Further I would suggest to check all Xfce configuration files.

I'm sorry that I can't give you more detailed information.    :Sad: 

----------

## baigsabeeh

That's thunar-volman.  I'll take a look.

----------

## baigsabeeh

Re-emerging thunar-volman fixed the automounting for CDs.  However, automounting USB storage devices such as my camera and such is still giving me grief.  One thing I noticed was that my system detected my camera as a SCSI storage device and created /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdc.  Is this correct behavior?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *baigsabeeh wrote:*   

> Re-emerging thunar-volman fixed the automounting for CDs.  However, automounting USB storage devices such as my camera and such is still giving me grief.  One thing I noticed was that my system detected my camera as a SCSI storage device and created /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdc.  Is this correct behavior?

 

USB mass storage devices are handled by the SCSI layer in the kernel, so they show up as SCSI disk drives.

----------

## baigsabeeh

Ok, thank you.  Are there any other possibilities?  I don't see anything else wrong and any other possible package.

----------

## MrCanis

Hello baigsabeeh,

ok fine, the CD drive is working.   :Smile: 

Now the USB devices: For all these automounting stuff is Dbus and Hald responsible, theoretically for CD's too. That's where I haven't any idea at all why now only the automounting of CD's works. But who knows, I can imagine that, if you Dbus and Hald re-emerged, that then your USB devices working again. Provided that no configuration were changed and I would suggest that you don't do a 

```
emerge --sync
```

before you re-merge Dbus and Hald. I think that could your system messed up.   :Sad:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## baigsabeeh

I re-emerged hal and dbus, but it didn't help.  The funny part is that the usb devices are created in /dev upon detection, so it's definitely not a kernel issue.  It's just something else.

----------

## MrCanis

Hello baigsabeeh,

if you are right, then I see only one possible error source and that is thunar-volume-manager. Have you checked the preferences in the Xfce environment. I mean something like 'Removable Drives and Media' in Gnome. If it isn't the kernel, Dbus or Hald, then it can be only the preferences.    :Confused: 

Or you have a permission problem. That, for what reason so ever, the update had changed permissions. It could be?   :Confused: 

----------

## cjubon

 *baigsabeeh wrote:*   

> Re-emerging thunar-volman fixed the automounting for CDs.

 

Apparently a question of broken library linking. Remember to run revdep-rebuild after every update. Perhaps doing so now can solve the rest of your problems.

----------

## MrCanis

Hello cjubon,

your are absolutely right. I assumed until now, that that was already done. If not, then baigsabeeh you should do that but with the following command 

```
revdep-rebuild --ignore --pretend
```

after that you can see whether something is to do or not. If something is to do than ran 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

. The first run of this command was for initialization. Further reading man revdep-rebuild, it is highly recommend.   :Wink: 

----------

## baigsabeeh

I run revdep-rebuild after every update.  I ran it again with --pretend, right now, and it picked up swt as usual.  swt has always been broken for me.  There is a fix for it for AMD64 platforms floating around on these forums, but swt is a java lib that has nothing to do with this problem.  I'm ripping hairs out.  I don't understand!

----------

## MrCanis

Hello baigsabeeh,

I just went to the Thunar home page and I found that http://thunar.xfce.org/documentation/C/using-removable-media.html, at the end on that page are some troubleshooting tips.

Try this and don't rip your hair out, keep cool and drink a cup of coffee or tea, that's shall help.   :Wink: 

----------

## baigsabeeh

None of that helps.

----------

## Dr. Strangelove

Hi baigsabeeh,

last time I too had problems with auto-mounting my usb-sticks in gnome.

It just didn't work. Though the device nodes were created.

Then, I've found out that possibly something with hal was not correct and I'd follow the suggestions found after lot of googling here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/130490

In short, I've unmerged hal, did clean (rm -rf) all of the associated files left (there still was something in /usr/share/hal/fdi, removed all) und finally, emerged hal again and it (the automounting of usb-devices) worked.

So my advise is to try that, unmerge hal, clean stuff which is left, and emerge again.

----------

## baigsabeeh

That did it.

----------

## Dr. Strangelove

 *baigsabeeh wrote:*   

> That did it.

 

Nice, I'm glad that I could help you.

----------

## Peach

 *labor_ratte wrote:*   

> Hi baigsabeeh,
> 
> last time I too had problems with auto-mounting my usb-sticks in gnome.
> 
> It just didn't work. Though the device nodes were created.
> ...

 

I ran upon the very same issue! THAT'S AWFUL!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

